# Far, Far East. Khabarovsk, Russia



## shik2005




----------



## capricorn2000

lovely...there's that certain characteristic of the city and it's charming.


----------



## MightyKC

Great pictures, post more please :cheers:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Yet more great, quirky pictures. Is it common for people to ride horses through town?


----------



## shik2005

Horses. Some people earn with riding horses. There are rural patches inside city limits (just 5-7 km from the central part). So they ride horses to park & there ride children on horseback. And of course they teach riding. Not in parks.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

I really like these interesting little observations and glimpses.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## shik2005




----------



## charliewong90

very nice photos....and I like how you project your city's character....very charming is some ways.


----------



## shik2005

charliewong90 said:


> very nice photos....and I like how you project your city's character....very charming is some ways.


Thanks! I think every city has nice features, for most part it's your attitude towards it.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Such a great range of subject, style and mood..... love that!


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Jane! You are quite right about mood - light & mood determine everything.


----------



## MilbertDavid

it's not that often that I see some photos in this part of Russia....nice!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## shik2005




----------



## El_Greco

Interesting reporting style. Captures the many different sides of the city very well.

kay:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Your photos have a lovely quality of clarity, and purity, somehow - very refined. You certainly seem to understand light and how to capture it.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Your photos have a lovely quality of clarity, and purity, somehow - very refined. You certainly seem to understand light and how to capture it.


Jane, you are too kind. but I'm trying my best.


_DSC1437.jpg

https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shik-shik/view/1151582/


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful captures! There is an instant of magic in every picture.


----------



## shik2005

Thank you!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## capricorn2000

wow! perfect photos...I never thought that reindeer can be domesticated -
so what are this reindeer to be used for?


----------



## shik2005

capricorn2000 said:


> wow! perfect photos...I never thought that reindeer can be domesticated -
> so what are this reindeer to be used for?


Reindeer is a domestic one. There are herds of them in Chukotka & Yakutia. Aborigines use them as transport (reindeers can pull sleds), grows them for meat. 
And this one (lucky!) is used to ride children in the park. No hard work for it.


----------



## openlyJane

....Intimate moments.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## karlvan

quite a nice way of presenting your city......it has charm and I like your candid shots of people.


----------



## shik2005

karlvan said:


> quite a nice way of presenting your city......it has charm and I like your candid shots of people.


Thank you!


----------



## chibetogdl

Nice pics, i have never heard about this city, i loved that surroanded by nature


----------



## shik2005

chibetogdl said:


> Nice pics, i have never heard about this city, i loved that surroanded by nature


Well, we have a plenty of nature here. The population is sparse, territory is vast.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## kharlam

great! didn't even know you were doing this thread. now I know where to go to when I feel lonely you must have quite a while of free time to go for your hobby. thank God you don't have to develop films these days thanks for the pics of our hometown. kudos to you!


----------



## shik2005

kharlam said:


> great! didn't even know you were doing this thread. now I know where to go to when I feel lonely you must have quite a while of free time to go for your hobby. thank God you don't have to develop films these days thanks for the pics of our hometown. kudos to you!


This thread is a copy of my posts in http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=441655 mostly. :cheers:


----------



## skylark

very nice showing of this city, its people and its beautiful surroundings.
I'm impressed.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everybody for comments & viewing...


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely photos; especially the first two ( very strong geometry) and the last one.....


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Some lovely photos; especially the first two ( very strong geometry) and the last one.....


Thank you! I like the second & the last one. BTW, I like yours pics with rainy roofs and handrail (in Liverpool thread) very much.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## shik2005




----------



## El_Greco

Beautiful colours!


----------



## shik2005

Right light and good matrix - hence colours.


----------



## Gratteciel

So beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## openlyJane

Just fantastic. The quality is amazing; and the imagery quirky and individualistic - and stylish.......


----------



## shik2005

Thank all for comments & visiting.



openlyJane said:


> Just fantastic. The quality is amazing; and the imagery quirky and individualistic - and stylish.......


Jane, I appreciate your opinion very high.


----------



## danmartin1985

lovely city and I like it more when it's covered in thick snow....looks heavenly.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Wonderful, again.


----------



## DaveF12

nice. I like your style in taking photos.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everybody for visiting, comments & likes


----------



## Premislida

Beautiful images of Rusia!


----------



## shik2005

Thank all for viewing.


----------



## MyGeorge

your photos are great in showing your city's characters.....one lovely place.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful and intimate.


----------



## SLASH_2

*Khabarovsk city - Russia, capital of Far East*

EnegroPlaza, City Palace of Culture


----------



## SLASH_2

*New Kvartal, Pavlenko street*


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic fish-ice sculpture. I like that !


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Fantastic fish-ice sculpture. I like that !


Rather unusual, yes


----------



## shik2005

made in USSR:


----------



## openlyJane

Spectacular - especially the bee! Greeting card perfect.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Spectacular - especially the bee! Greeting card perfect.


----------



## Gratteciel

WOOOW just FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks all for looking in!


----------



## Gratteciel

You are an amazing photographer!


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> You are an amazing photographer!


It's an exaggeration, of course, but thanks!


----------



## Gratteciel

shik2005 said:


> *It's an exaggeration*, of course, but thanks!


No it is not. your pictures have light, colours, textures and most of all they have a feeling.


----------



## shik2005

Thank you very much. I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## openlyJane

gratteciel said:


> No it is not. your pictures have light, colours, textures and most of all they have a feeling.


They also have the eye that only one who is intimate with their own environment can have. I love them!


----------



## shik2005

Thank you very much, Jane.


----------



## Leongname

gr8 shot ))
https://fotki.yandex.ru/next/users/shik-shik/album/312798/view/702460?page=0

nice update, I love this old cars show.


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## mrsmartman

The Far Reaches of Empire.


----------



## desertpunk

Wonderful pictures! kay:




Just checked out Khabarovsk on google streetview, gorgeous!


----------



## firoz bharmal

^^ Nice updates indeed..!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for looking in. Particular gratitude to gratteciel, openlyJane and Leongname for their kind comments. :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely, old wooden house.... a dacha? 

Huge open spaces really give the sense of the vastness of Russia.

My husband's mother was Russian. Born in St Petersburg at the time of the revolution - but her family fled to England via Finland.


----------



## alexander2000

it's nice of you of showing us what's going on in that part of the world.
beautiful.


----------



## Kingofthehill

certainly a very cold and mysterious place. thanks for all of the hard work!


----------



## shik2005

Well, thanks everyone for looking... comments and likes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics!! I'm glad you're back.


----------



## openlyJane

I'm really pleased that you are posting again. Nice shots; especially the black boots. I love boots.


----------



## shik2005

Nice words, thank you, Jane and gratteciel. I'm on vacation now, visiting some cities and towns of the Golden Ring. Very inspiring.


----------



## karlvan

beautiful place with good looking people.


----------



## Mr.Johnson

beautiful city


----------



## danmartin1985

cool shots and beautiful place...those 3 water fountains are real made of marbles?


----------



## shik2005

danmartin1985 said:


> cool shots and beautiful place...those 3 water fountains are real made of marbles?


AFAIK, it's polished red granite.


----------



## shik2005

A couple photos from the vaults


----------



## openlyJane

Your photos have a real quality of stillness, which I like a lot.


----------



## Leongname

lovely cats, 
p.s. those photos of river are beautiful too


----------



## shik2005

Leongname said:


> lovely cats,
> p.s. those photos of river are beautiful too


Thanks! Yes, cats are little beauties.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everyone for comments & likes! Jane, you are very generous with appraisals... 

City Day. Missed parade, only fireworks.


----------



## Gratteciel

^^ Gorgeous!


----------



## Somnifor

Those fireworks shots are great. They can be a challenge to photograph.


----------



## shik2005

Somnifor said:


> Those fireworks shots are great. They can be a challenge to photograph.


Aha. Unfortunately, I was not ready - no tripod and no place to fix camera.


----------



## openlyJane

Spectacular. Well captured.


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Jane!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for views & likes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice this last set.


----------



## openlyJane

Amazing looking church.


----------



## paul62

Some very good random looking shots. An interesting looking city, along with its inhabitants.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for likes & comments! 

Retro


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Khabarovsk :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks, Christos-greece!

Autumn...


----------



## openlyJane

Love the first two in particular.....


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Jane!


----------



## charliewong90

quite interesting photos.


----------



## shik2005

shadows


----------



## openlyJane

It's fun to experiment....


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> It's fun to experiment....


I think so. These girls definitely had fun, my task was just to pinpoint it. Just a chance, in a word.


----------



## openlyJane

What tune was the cat playing?


----------



## Benonie

Wow! This really is a good looking city. And your picures are great! kay:


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> What tune was the cat playing?


Don't know, really. It was shy and decided to walk away.



Benonie said:


> Wow! This really is a good looking city. And your picures are great! kay:


Thank you very much!


----------



## El_Greco

Fascinating stuff as always! You know I long had this crazy idea - buying an old banger and driving across Russia to Vladivostok!


----------



## shik2005

El_Greco said:


> Fascinating stuff as always! You know I long had this crazy idea - buying an old banger and driving across Russia to Vladivostok!


Thank you very much! As for "crazy idea" - well, nowadays it is possible technically. But... distance from Moscow to Vladivostok is 9600 km by rail...and from Moscow to Brest 1100 km. European part of Russia is large enough, but Asian part of Russia is tremendous. 
Of course, you'll have a plenty of impressions, great nature landscapes, interesting architecture and much more - both pleasing and not so. 
Welcome!:cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for looking in!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the bird boxes.....


----------



## RPG

shik2005 said:


> They are, indeed. Really, they blend into Russian landscape perfectly


These churches blend very well into any landscape. Sorry for the offtopic, but here is one of the Russian churches in my town 









Credit: Christina Minh


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

A particularly fabulous set. The colours in the first image are amazing.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> A particularly fabulous set. The colours in the first image are amazing.


smth horrible  The inscription on the car means: "riding to the sea"


----------



## Arkhángel

One of the best pics I've ever seen at SSC. :yes: ^^_







_


----------



## skylark

cool shots, nice city.


----------



## Romashka01

wonderful shots! 
 Крутая фотка!  еще эта надпись "Еду на море", прям уличная инсталляция


----------



## shik2005

Thanks, guys!

Интересно, автор инсталляции чего себе думал? Ограждение там было, освещение тоже.


----------



## openlyJane

What lovely looking script above the photos.What does it say?


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> What lovely looking script above the photos.What does it say?


It is the answer to the previous comment in Russian, which was "Cool shot, especially inscription "riding to the sea", looks like street installation".

And my comment says: "Interesting, what about sanity of the author of this installation? Site is fenced and well lit".


----------



## shik2005

Well, now we have real winter. 

Фотографии в альбоме «Неразобранное в Хабаровск», автор shik-shik на Яндекс.Фотках



[more]


----------



## openlyJane

Great pictures. And people have their Xmas trees out....I'll not put mine up until about the 15th or something....


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Great pictures. And people have their Xmas trees out....I'll not put mine up until about the 15th or something....


Thank you, Jane! This Xmas tree is chained nearby the Alpha Bank's door


----------



## shik2005

A couple more snowflakes ...


----------



## Gratteciel

WOW That is really beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous! Snow always looks great - for a while.......How long will this last do you think?


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous! Snow always looks great - for a while.......How long will this last do you think?


Looks great, and will last till middle of March...


----------



## openlyJane

shik2005 said:


> Looks great, and will last till middle of March...


A long time then.....


----------



## Arkhángel

Прекрасный город, хорошие фотографии! kay:_







_


----------



## Somnifor

Nice wintery shots. We have nothing like that here yet, which is unusual.


----------



## shik2005

Arkhángel said:


> Прекрасный город, хорошие фотографии! kay:


Спасибо!

Thank everybody for looking & 'liking'


----------



## Arkhángel

Oh, you're great... City parks and transportation: my favourite issues! :cheer:

У меня два вопросы:

Is this a bus or a trolleybus?
Is this rail currently in use?


----------



## shik2005

Arkhángel said:


> Oh, you're great... City parks and transportation: my favourite issues! :cheer:
> 
> У меня два вопросы:
> 
> Is this a bus or a trolleybus?
> Is this rail currently in use?


Thanks!

It is a bus - there are trolleybuses in Khabarovsk, but not too many.
Yes, in use. It's the tram way...


----------



## openlyJane

That's a very old trolleybus.....love the little yellow curtains....


----------



## shik2005

winter...


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous images, and some interesting experimentation. I like the first image best of the top two; it is like a painting. This is my favourite set of your photographs so far.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous images, and some interesting experimentation. I like the first image best of the top two; it is like a painting. This is my favourite set of your photographs so far.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## yansa

Great winter pics! 
I wish it would snow in Vienna too...


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Great winter pics!
> I wish it would snow in Vienna too...


Sure? Frost & strong wind included...


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Sure? Frost & strong wind included...


I once went from my flat to the first district through a snow storm.
It was great, wild nature in the city and nearly no other people on the streets. Want to do it again. ;-)


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> I once went from my flat to the first district through a snow storm.
> It was great, wild nature in the city and nearly no other people on the streets. Want to do it again. ;-)


Yes, such walk can be very inspiring... 
But very often after snowstorms we have miserable weather - bitter cold, biting wind, slippery roads and sidewalks.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Yes, such walk can be very inspiring...
> But very often after snowstorms we have miserable weather - bitter cold, biting wind, slippery roads and sidewalks.


I see...
Biting wind is not so fine. I wouldn't like to have such weather conditions for more than a few days. 

The interesting thing about the snowstorm was
a. to see that I can walk out and survive it ;-)
b. to feel the change that such an extreme situation makes in the streets. Very quiet. Nearly no passengers. The few cars driving extremely slowly and the drivers behaving extremely polite and careful with the passengers that tried to cross the streets...


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> I see...
> Biting wind is not so fine. I wouldn't like to have such weather conditions for more than a few days.
> 
> The interesting thing about the snowstorm was
> a. to see that I can walk out and survive it ;-)
> b. to feel the change that such an extreme situation makes in the streets. Very quiet. Nearly no passengers. The few cars driving extremely slowly and the drivers behaving extremely polite and careful with the passengers that tried to cross the streets...


Yes, yes, yes. Besides, air is unusually fresh. Pure pleasure to walk.


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Yes, yes, yes. Besides, air is unusually fresh. Pure pleasure to walk.


;-)


----------



## Arkhángel

shik2005 said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It is a bus - there are trolleybuses in Khabarovsk, but not too many.
> Yes, in use. It's the tram way...



Спасибо за обьяснение! ^^

I had been longing for such a view of the interior of a Russian tram oder city-bus. Now I have a better insight into the real Khabarovsk-life. kay:


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photo updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for comments & 'likes' 

A glimpse of cultural life:


----------



## yansa

Wonderful! I love Latin dance and music.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Wonderful! I love Latin dance and music.


Thanks! BTW, Their performance was brilliant.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful!

"Please beam me to this snow paradise, Scottie!" ;-)
Weather forecast tells us Vienna will have no snow this Christmas... :-(


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Great, very nice photos from Khabarovsk :cheers:


----------



## Leongname

some amazing winter scenes. will we see how kids are playing hockey?


----------



## shik2005

Leongname said:


> some amazing winter scenes. will we see how kids are playing hockey?


Thanks! Quite possible... ought to find these kids somewhere...


----------



## shik2005

no kids yet, sorry...


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful; especially the white glazed pavillion.....a house?


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful; especially the white glazed pavillion.....a house?


Thanks, Jane! It's an official building - a place to celebrate weddings.


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing! Really great pics Shik.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for visiting, comments and 'liking' :cheers:
Happy NY!


----------



## Somnifor

You can feel the winter in these photos.


----------



## shik2005

Somnifor said:


> You can feel the winter in these photos.


we have a plenty of winter right now...


----------



## Leongname

beautiful pics of winter.


shik2005 said:


> Happy NY!


Happy New Year to you, too.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for viewing! Welcome in New Year!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Somnifor

I really like this last set. Sometimes I forget that Google Translate doesn't work on photos, I found myself trying to use it on the poster in the photos with the dogs.


----------



## shik2005

Yellow poster is about paintball, for children as well. Don't know what has attracted the dogs...


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures Shik. You really live in a wonderful place.


----------



## Benonie

Great updates in the snow!



shik2005 said:


> Thanks everybody for viewing! Welcome in New Year!


Happy New Year Shik! :cheers1:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone!

some experiments: 











а это все 2.8/85 SAM


----------



## openlyJane

Interesting experiments.....


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Interesting experiments.....


 Strictly speaking, the experiment was to use SONY lenses on OLYMPUS camera... as a manual ones, of course.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Particularly liking the first image of the children's swings.....


Thanks, Jane! Like it too, the evening light was just right, warm and mild.


----------



## shik2005

frost&fog


----------



## openlyJane

The last three are particularly atmospheric.


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice photos :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Winterwonderland! 
The sparrows! 
And a witches broom... ;-)


----------



## Benonie

Wow!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pics!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for looking & 'liking' 



openlyJane said:


> The last three are particularly atmospheric.


Yes, fog can be very handy for the photographer. 



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice photos


Thank you, Christos!



yansa said:


> Winterwonderland!
> The sparrows!
> And a witches broom... ;-)


These sparrows were something... at each my step they flew from the bushes, again and again. I think, there were several dozens birds there.

Broom. Of course, no broom without a witch 

Thank you, Ben!

Thanks, Gratteciel!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful stairs and church!


----------



## shik2005

Old trams & not so old cranes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful! This last picture is amazing!


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, appropriate use of pictures effects. Nice shots.


----------



## Benonie

kay: Some impressive shots indeed! Great to see some snow over there, we hardly get any this winter.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for viewing, commenting & 'liking'


----------



## yansa

Very beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

Some exceptionally lovely images in this set. The first one, in particular, is full of intrigue.


----------



## Benonie

Love this one. kay:


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Yansa! Much appreciated! 

Thanks, Jane! A bit of postprocessing was applied, must confess...

Thank you, Ben! These guys moved almost synchronously, couldn't miss them.


----------



## openlyJane

Nothing wrong with 'processing'....produces some great results.


----------



## Benonie

Wow, really 'cool' images again! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Amazing, very nice point of vue. Very beautiful building too in this city.


----------



## SLASH_2

From railway station Khabarovsk to Amursky blvr


----------



## yansa

#538: Superb again, Shik!
Especially the two women in their nice boots. ;-)
You are a very good photographer.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for comments, 'likes' and viewing!

The traditional ice sculptures:


----------



## Benonie

Amazing sculptures! I love the shadows on the last picture.


----------



## shik2005

Aha.. Shadows were outstanding. Here is some more, sculptures and shadows"


----------



## yansa

Wonderful shadow and light!


----------



## shik2005

Thank you, Yansa! 

Thanks everyone for comments & viewing!


----------



## yansa

Again a very fine set! 
Especially the first and the last pic...
Wonderful historic lanterns!


----------



## General Electric

Wonderfull pictures, specialy the last set!!! I like the ice on the trees, Nature produces the most beautiful sculptures!!


----------



## Benonie

The last set is amazing indeed! :applause: I love the colorful kids with the ice and snow.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Again a very fine set!
> Especially the first and the last pic...
> Wonderful historic lanterns!


Thank you, Yansa!



General Electric said:


> Wonderfull pictures, specialy the last set!!! I like the ice on the trees, Nature produces the most beautiful sculptures!!


Thanks!



Benonie said:


> The last set is amazing indeed! I love the colorful kids with the ice and snow.


Thank you, Ben!


----------



## openlyJane

Love the last two......; especially the birds....


----------



## wangqi

this area was once a part of china then also a part of japan briefly. it would be interesting to see what kind of developemnt would happen if they continued to hold on to it.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Nice experiment; especially the cat.


----------



## yansa

Superb pics, Shik!
Especially love the dog, the sparrows and the beautiful cat.


----------



## Gratteciel

Wonderful pics!


----------



## Benonie

The cat! Perfect picture. kay:


----------



## Bulevardi

Wonderful ! 
Very nice thread!


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Some lovely images. I'm particularly liking the one of the railings, and also the one of the bird, with child and father in background.....


Thank you, Jane. 

Thanks everyone for looking & liking :cheers:


----------



## openlyJane

I want one.......


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> I want one.......


Little teaser for you, Jane!



and some more...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photo effects Igor!


----------



## Benonie

Excellent pictures! Here talent is working! kay:


----------



## yansa

Really wonderful!


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Great photo effects Igor!


 Thank you, Roberto!



Benonie said:


> Excellent pictures! Here talent is working!


 Nice, though embarrassing words... thanks, Ben!



yansa said:


> Really wonderful!


 Thank you very uch, Yansa!










Red Cat!


----------



## yansa

I love it !!!


----------



## openlyJane

A great set; especially first cat picture, and sofa in snow....


----------



## Benonie

The sofa in the snow is brilliant. Nice contrasting colors in a white blanket.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> I love it !!!


 Thanks!



openlyJane said:


> A great set; especially first cat picture, and sofa in snow....


Cat! Had to do with a smartphone, camera was at home 

Well, besides sofa there is an "easter egg", subscription on the wall is a Valentine practically... smth like "besides your love, there is no sea for me"  



Benonie said:


> The sofa in the snow is brilliant. Nice contrasting colors in a white blanket.


Thank you, Ben!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Lovely snowman-family, Igor, and beautiful light and colours in the cat-tulip-pic!


----------



## MyGeorge

beautiful shots and those taken with your wide angle lens are equally nice.


----------



## shik2005

First spring days...


----------



## Gratteciel

Great new update Igor!


----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful, crisp colours. Love the image of the trees having been covered to protect them from the cold.


----------



## yansa

I love them all.
Superb new set! kay:


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Great new update Igor!


Thanks a lot, Roberto!



openlyJane said:


> Beautiful, crisp colours. Love the image of the trees having been covered to protect them from the cold.


Thanks, Jane! 
This covered trees are very intriguing, because they were covered very recently, in March, I think.



yansa said:


> I love them all.
> Superb new set!


Thank you very much, yansa!


----------



## openlyJane

Snow & sand - such an unusual looking combination.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Like the elderly lady in pink in front of the pink placard. ;-)


----------



## shik2005

thanks everybody for looking & comments!


----------



## Gratteciel

Great photos Igor! You live in a very beautiful and interesting city.


----------



## yansa

Fine pics again, Igor!
"Little Black Dress" with nice colours and shadows.


----------



## Benonie

I like the bright colors in most of the pictures. And the combination with the snow. kay:


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Great photos Igor! You live in a very beautiful and interesting city.


Thank you, Roberto! I've certain doubts, concerning beaty of my city, but thanks! 



yansa said:


> Fine pics again, Igor!
> "Little Black Dress" with nice colours and shadows.


Thanks, yansa!



Benonie said:


> I like the bright colors in most of the pictures. And the combination with the snow.


----------



## yansa

Great, Igor, especially the last pic! kay:


----------



## Leongname

a nice viewing room. is it a hotel, or private property?


----------



## shik2005

Leongname said:


> a nice viewing room. is it a hotel, or private property?


Neither. These are Art Museum & Philharmonic.


----------



## Leongname

shik2005 said:


> Neither. These are Art Museum & Philharmonic.


oh yeah? that sounds very interesting. Will we be able to see it later?


----------



## shik2005

Leongname said:


> oh yeah? that sounds very interesting. Will we be able to see it later?


from within?


----------



## Leongname

shik2005 said:


> from within?


inside or outside, ... both of them


----------



## shik2005

^^ Ok


----------



## shik2005

Philharmonic will wait ... for a while.

Park sculptures. Soviet style:






a bunch of balconies:








street life:


----------



## yansa

Very fine pics, as always, Igor.
And I'm fascinated by that blue-green coat. ;-)


----------



## openlyJane

That balcony looks to be in a very precarious state. I really like the female figure with paddle.


----------



## skylark

beautiful shots, city's so neat in snows.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Very fine pics, as always, Igor.
> And I'm fascinated by that blue-green coat. ;-)


Thank you, yansa! 



openlyJane said:


> That balcony looks to be in a very precarious state. I really like the female figure with paddle.


 
Such "girl with paddle" figures were sort of "must have" for Soviet parks & stadiums. This one stands nearby of museum. An exposition.



skylark said:


> beautiful shots, city's so neat in snows.


Right!


----------



## openlyJane

That lovely, warm yellow colour is very Russian......also seen a lot in Helsinki.


----------



## openlyJane

Wow! Perhaps your best set yet.


----------



## marlonbasman

wow! some of your shots are really artistically done.


----------



## DWest

wow! your last set of photos are incredibly and artistically beautiful.


----------



## shik2005

Thank everyone for the kind words


----------



## yansa

A superb update, Igor!
My special favourite is pic 1 - love the light and colour contrast. :applause:


----------



## General Electric

Beautiful ! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for nice comments & likes.


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful set!


----------



## openlyJane

Is that a self portrait above?

Beautiful quality of image: a combination of camera, skill and the beautiful light in Khabarovsk.


----------



## shik2005

gratteciel said:


> Beautiful set!


Thank you, Roberto!



openlyJane said:


> Is that a self portrait above?
> 
> Beautiful quality of image: a combination of camera, skill and the beautiful light in Khabarovsk.


Thanks, Jane! No, surely not self portrait  Just a stranger.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, Igor!
Love the pigeons, the wooden windows and the colours of the last pic... kay:


----------



## SLASH_2

*Khabarovsk today!!!*


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Love that last image. Very far eastern.....


----------



## Benonie

Wow!


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful photos; especially the black and white photo.


----------



## Leongname

nice update Igor!
you're closer and closer to the museum, aren't you?


----------



## El_Greco

The old buildings are very beautiful, but commie blocks look dreadful...


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, Igor.
Love the dynamics of the people on the B/W pic! kay:


----------



## SLASH_2

*wellcome to Khabarovsk!!*

Capital of Russian Far East
Entrance to Lenin's Stadium








New entrance to Gagarin's Park








Flowers on trees


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Love that last image. Very far eastern.....


 Thanks!



Benonie said:


> Wow!


 Thank you, Ben!



gratteciel said:


> Beautiful photos; especially the black and white photo.


Thank you very much, Roberto!



El_Greco said:


> The old buildings are very beautiful, but commie blocks look dreadful...


Yeah, commie blocks are far from art deco... or any other art as well 



yansa said:


> Beautiful update, Igor.
> Love the dynamics of the people on the B/W pic!


Thank you, Silvia!



Leongname said:


> nice update Igor!
> you're closer and closer to the museum, aren't you?


Right! I was circling around it... But wait! Here it goes:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous quality images. Depth and crispness.


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

Антон Павлович Чехов, one of my favorite writers! kay:


----------



## yansa

I love your photography, Igor! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Very nice pictures Igor. I loved the wood sculpture.


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous quality images. Depth and crispness.


Thank you, Jane!



Skopje/Скопје;132904863 said:


> Антон Павлович Чехов, one of my favorite writers! kay:


Ага. На русском Дальнем Востоке довольно много памятников Чехову.



yansa said:


> I love your photography, Igor! kay:


Thank you very much, Slivia! Highly appreciated.



gratteciel said:


> Very nice pictures Igor. I loved the wood sculpture.


Thanks, Roberto! It was erected on the children's playground, but time & weather created something interesting.


----------



## El_Greco

Good stuff.


----------



## Leongname

a funny shot Игорь! :applause:
the third one looks quite interesting too. kay:


----------



## yansa

Breathtaking! Wonderful, astonishing - words are not enough.


----------



## SLASH_2

*Khabarovsk railway station!*


----------



## shik2005

El_Greco said:


> Good stuff.


Thank you!



Leongname said:


> a funny shot Игорь! :applause:
> the third one looks quite interesting too. kay:


Thanks, Leon!



yansa said:


> Breathtaking! Wonderful, astonishing - words are not enough.


You make me blush, Silvia...

Thanks everybody for 'likes' & comments...


----------



## openlyJane

I feel that you are now really getting into your stride.....some really great photos.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Really fine updates again, Igor!
#673 / 1 knocks me off of my feet. kay:

Nice shadow in #675 / 2!


----------



## Leongname

you don't know how lucky you are, boy
back in the US
back in the US
back in the USSR
:smug:


----------



## SLASH_2

Оркестр Сингапура.. Orchestra Singapure in Khabarovsk
















Оркестр Китая China - Zhong guo


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Benonie

Lovely fish eye pictures!


----------



## yansa

Love your fish eye pics !!  kay:


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Love every single pic of this update, Igor! :applause:


----------



## Leongname

a chipmunk can grow up as big as a cat ;-)) 
nice shots Igor!


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Love every single pic of this update, Igor! :applause:


Thank you, Silvia! 




Leongname said:


> a chipmunk can grow up as big as a cat ;-))


Surely, with proper motivation & diet


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic set Igor!


----------



## SLASH_2

Beast on Khabarovsk's rest base - Dolphin near Industrialnaya street








cat near Square of Glory


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## yansa

Igor, your new set is wonderful! Love it! :applause:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Romashka01

Beautiful photos,Igor! A nice spring macro!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Leongname

lovely update!


----------



## Benonie

The flowers! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Again flowers... and smth else


----------



## yansa

You are one of the best photographers here, Igor - love your pics!
#697 is a precious little wonder...


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> You are one of the best photographers here, Igor - love your pics!
> #697 is a precious little wonder...


Thanks, Silvia! Frankly, I think the same thing about you... very good pictures you make.


----------



## openlyJane

Some lovely shots; I especially like the one of the dandelion.


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful pictures, Igor!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everyone for viewing, 'liking' & commenting 

Before reconstruction:


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, Silvia! Frankly, I think the same thing about you... very good pictures you make.


Thank you, Igor! Makes me happy that you appreciate them so much!

Great update from you again! kay:


----------



## Romashka01

Superb update! my favories- 7 and 8


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for looking & liking!



yansa said:


> Thank you, Igor! Makes me happy that you appreciate them so much!
> 
> Great update from you again!


Thank you, Silvia! Much appreciated!



Romashka01 said:


> Superb update! my favories- 7 and 8


Thanks, Roman!



christos-greece said:


> Really great, very nice updates; well done


Thank you, Christos!


----------



## Benonie

Really fantastic pictures! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Some really inspired photos, recently.


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## Romashka01

#708 - wow! So beautiful photos.. I like them all.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for visiting & feedback!


----------



## yansa

So many excellent shots, Igor. Superb updates! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Great picture of the girl on the horse.


----------



## Leongname

:applause: lovely!

another one toy-church ))) https://fotki.yandex.ru/users/shik-shik/view/2581592/ kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

Really nice pictures!


----------



## SLASH_2

*Komsomolskaya street, downtown*


----------



## capricorn2000

nice mix of the traditional and modern designed buildings...beautiful city indeed.


----------



## SLASH_2

котобус (справа (почти клон из Соседа Тоторо))


----------



## shik2005

Some of inhuman inhabitants


----------



## yansa

Love it!  :applause:
Fascinating, very clear spider pic - and the hoopoe (in Austria a rarity!)


----------



## Eduarqui

Wishing here to know more about Khabarovsk, after seeing this thread: it seems a place where History and a sense of Present Times can be seen everywhere, side by side


----------



## General Electric

Stuning, very nice shots. I never thinking this bird live here!


----------



## SLASH_2

ближе к Тургенева


----------



## морион

Khabarovsk. 



морион;134002408 said:


>


----------



## морион

Summer 



морион;134260203 said:


> http://www.dvnovosti.ru/khab/2016/07/21/53286/


----------



## морион

Big city  



mmv78 said:


>


----------



## SLASH_2

*Zaparina street, "quay"*


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## орион

...



орион;135127019 said:


> https://vk.com/feed?z=photo-33988878_431503132/album-33988878_00/rev





орион;135224804 said:


> https://vk.com/t_khabarovsk?z=photo-33988878_431603155/album-33988878_00/rev


----------



## shik2005

Как все запущено...

Let's go!













Debugger in the window


----------



## Gratteciel

Another wonderful set, Igor! :applause:


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous spider photo.

You ought to become a professional cat portrait maker....you definitely have the feel for it.......:yes:


----------



## yansa

Also love the shadow of the cat and the spider in front of that petrol-violet background! kay: :applause:


----------



## Benonie

You have a splenid eye for details, Igor! Great pictures! kay:


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous spider photo.
> 
> You ought to become a professional cat portrait maker....you definitely have the feel for it.......:yes:


You mean something like this? :lol:


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Also love the shadow of the cat and the spider in front of that petrol-violet background! kay: :applause:


Thank you, Silvia! The spider made its web right outside my window. And happily posed for some time 



Benonie said:


> You have a splenid eye for details, Igor! Great pictures! kay:


Thank you, Ben for your nice words. 

Short walk in the park.


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous; especially the iced -up window and the birds on plant pot.


----------



## Romashka01

Great photos! many favorites kay: 

Happy New Year!


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## MilbertDavid

cool photo update.


----------



## shik2005

Shots from the opposite bank of the Amur river.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful update, Igor! 
My favourite is the last one. kay: What a gem of a pic...

Could be a foxes trace in the second photo?


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Beautiful update, Igor!
> My favourite is the last one. kay: What a gem of a pic...
> 
> Could be a foxes trace in the second photo?


Thank you, Silvia! I do love the pattern of branches in winter. As for the traces - well, that fox is a two-legged one (I think you can see her on the picture below  )


----------



## yansa

Love the last one, Igor! kay:

Yes, the wonderful silhouettes of the leaveless trees always catch the eye of us photographers in winter...

Oh, I see - a two-legged fox!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Woow! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## yansa

Wonderful winter scenes! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Silvia, Roberto, thanks for your kind words 

This winter is not especially snowy, so I'll show some pics from the past season


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful and artistic pictures, Igor!
The last one is my favourite, it looks so delicate and elegant!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Beautiful! Love the gate.


----------



## yansa

I love every single pic of your two updates, Igor.

#793/1 and #795/2 - dreamlike, would love to be there! kay:


----------



## Benonie

WoW! Fabulous winter pictures! :eek2:


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Beautiful! Love the gate.


Thank you, Jane. Much appreciated.



yansa said:


> I love every single pic of your two updates, Igor.
> 
> #793/1 and #795/2 - dreamlike, would love to be there!


Thanks, Silvia! It was cold, but very pleasant in the open.



Benonie said:


> WoW! Fabulous winter pictures!


Thank you, Ben!


----------



## Gratteciel

What a beautiful building in the last picture!
Great pictures, Igor!


----------



## shik2005

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful new set, Igor!
> The last photo of the post is truly fascinating, I love that woman is in the picture!


Thank you, Roberto!

Oh, I love that woman too - she is my wife, BTW


----------



## shik2005




----------



## Gratteciel

Fascinating new set, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane

Fabulous set; especially the first one.


----------



## Why-Why

Wonderful snow sculptures, Igor!


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

The first and the last photo are just fantastic!


----------



## christos-greece

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Gratteciel said:


> Fascinating new set, Igor!


Thank you, Roberto!



openlyJane said:


> Fabulous set; especially the first one.


Thanks, Jane! Much appreciated!



levanlam said:


> Beautiful, astonishing new sets, Igor, with some masterpieces of photography!
> One of many favourites: The very last pic.


Thanks!



Why-Why said:


> Wonderful snow sculptures, Igor!


Thank you! Such snow and ice sculptures are a tradition in my city - sort of festival.



Skopje/Скопје;138117228 said:


> The first and the last photo are just fantastic!


Thank you!



christos-greece said:


> Once again great, very nice updates


Thanks, Christos!


----------



## Leongname

superb kay:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for feedback!


----------



## General Electric

Nice updates, the last photo is "magic" kay:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous image! Your child?


----------



## Gratteciel

Great picture, Igor!


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Gorgeous image! Your child?


Aha  No, she is my friend's granddaughter.



Gratteciel said:


> Great picture, Igor!


Thank you, Roberto!


----------



## yansa

Beautiful updates, dear Igor, particularly love this one :



shik2005 said:


>


----------



## Bond James Bond

Great job! I took a bunch of the cat pictures you have in here and put them in the *I Love Cats Thread*.


----------



## MilbertDavid

nice shots and I particularly like the a kid with the cat....btw are those ice carvings.?


----------



## shik2005

MilbertDavid said:


> nice shots and I particularly like the a kid with the cat....btw are those ice carvings.?


Thank you! 
Yes, those figures are carved from ice.


----------



## shik2005




----------



## yansa

Just detected your beautiful pigeon portrait in #855, Igor! kay:


----------



## shik2005

two-headed monster


----------



## openlyJane

Great little observations.


----------



## Benonie

Nice shots of daily life and details! kay:


----------



## shik2005




----------



## General Electric

Wonderful pictures, very interesting kay:


----------



## Why-Why

A terrific set, Igor, with great contrasts. That first image of the old dead leaves and new growth on the same bush sets the tone perfectly .


----------



## Romashka01

Lovely springtime photos kay: thanks for sharing,Igor!


----------



## Gratteciel

Really great new sets, Igor!
Very artistic pictures.


----------



## yansa

Wonderful updates, Igor! :applause:

The azalea you show in #866/8 maybe is the same one I yesterday found in Schoenbrunn:










Not all azaleas have a smell, but this one has such a fine that I could not stop
holding my nose to the blossom.


----------



## shik2005

General Electric said:


> Wonderful pictures, very interesting


Thank you!



Why-Why said:


> A terrific set, Igor, with great contrasts. That first image of the old dead leaves and new growth on the same bush sets the tone perfectly .


Thanks! This winter has been unusual, a lot of trees and shrubs kept their leaves until spring.



Romashka01 said:


> Lovely springtime photos thanks for sharing,Igor!


Thank you, Roman!



Gratteciel said:


> Really great new sets, Igor!
> Very artistic pictures.


Thanks, Roberto! Much appreciated!



yansa said:


> Wonderful updates, Igor!
> 
> The azalea you show in #866/8 maybe is the same one I yesterday found in Schoenbrunn:
> 
> Not all azaleas have a smell, but this one has such a fine that I could not stop
> holding my nose to the blossom.


Thank you, Silvia! This kind is widely spread in the Far East and has pleasant and distinct smell.


----------



## openlyJane

What is the occasion?


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> What is the occasion?


May day March. May day is an official holiday in Russia (and was such in USSR)


----------



## christos-greece

Really great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## yansa

Nice coloured update! kay:

I'm glad that you also know the distinct smell of that kind of blossoms, Igor!
In Schoenbrunn they have a yellow one too which also is a pleasure for the nose.


----------



## shik2005

Summer sky. And, surely, clouds. Cannot do without them.


----------



## yansa

Awesome! :banana: 
Some of the best cirrus cloud pics I've ever seen, Igor. :applause:

This kind of cloud tells us that the weather will change and sunshine will turn
into rain. Must not be at the same day, but in the coming days...


----------



## General Electric

Gorgeous, very beautiful weather effect :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece

^^ Once again great, very nice photos


----------



## MyGeorge

awesome lighted water fountains.


----------



## charliewong90

cool photo update...love them.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> I understand your obsession, Igor.
> 
> No. 6 is my favourite, but all great! kay:


 Many thanks, Silvia!



christos-greece said:


> ^^ Really amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


Thank you, Christos!



General Electric said:


> Gorgeous updates kay:


Thanks!



Romashka01 said:


> Stunning fountain! great update! kay:


It is, really. It is accompanied by music, performed by Vanessa Mae.



MyGeorge said:


> awesome lighted water fountains.


Thank you!



charliewong90 said:


> cool photo update...love them.


Thanks!


----------



## Gratteciel

Wow, Beautiful pictures, Igor!


----------



## MilbertDavid

cool photos specially the fountains at sunset.


----------



## yansa

OMG, that's getting better and better here... 
I can so well understand that this fountain attracts photographers!

My favourites of this set are No. 5 and 6! :applause:


----------



## charliewong90

beautiful pictures.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks, guys!

The last portion of the fountain and a little more...


----------



## openlyJane

Great colours, and in the second photo the woman to the left looks almost three-dimensional. Hyper-realistic.


----------



## Benonie

Great! My favorite is the one with the cyclist in the foreground and fountain in the background. kay:


----------



## gotin

Pretty good pictures of the fountain


----------



## yansa

Very nice colours, Igor! My favourite is the first pic. kay:


----------



## shik2005

openlyJane said:


> Great colours, and in the second photo the woman to the left looks almost three-dimensional. Hyper-realistic.


 Thanks!



Benonie said:


> Great! My favorite is the one with the cyclist in the foreground and fountain in the background. kay:


Thank you, Ben! This fountain is really good as a scenery for photos.



gotin said:


> Pretty good pictures of the fountain


Thank you!



yansa said:


> Very nice colours, Igor! My favourite is the first pic. kay:


Thanks, Silvia!

Autumn...


----------



## yansa

Vienna is in fog (nearly smog) this morning, so it's double joy to see your
sunny Autumn pictures, Igor. 

Wonderful update, favourites 6 and 8! kay:


----------



## openlyJane

Lovely images, and I particularly love the one of the buckets and spade. Great composition.


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Vienna is in fog (nearly smog) this morning, so it's double joy to see your
> sunny Autumn pictures, Igor.
> 
> Wonderful update, favourites 6 and 8! kay:


Thanks, Silvia! We had several fine days this fall, but also we had really bad days - smoke from forest fires, heavy smog 



openlyJane said:


> Lovely images, and I particularly love the one of the buckets and spade. Great composition.


Thank you, Jane!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> Thanks, Silvia! We had several fine days this fall, but also we had really bad days - smoke from forest fires, heavy smog


It's always very sad when a forest is on fire, Igor... 
And heavy smog is a bad health stress, particularly for people who have
health problems already...

* 
Nice wall art!


----------



## General Electric

Amazing pictures, dear shik! I hope the forest fires will be extinguished and the air more breathable


----------



## shik2005

stern kitty...


----------



## yansa

^^ Like Roberto shortly wrote: One penny for her thoughts! 

A phantastic cat pic, Igor! :applause:


----------



## krkseg1ops

I love the city! The landscape reminds me of Poland, the only difference is you have Orthodox churches and we have Catholic churches :cheers: Nature seems almost exactly alike. I could live in that place


----------



## shik2005

krkseg1ops said:


> I love the city! The landscape reminds me of Poland, the only difference is you have Orthodox churches and we have Catholic churches :cheers: Nature seems almost exactly alike. I could live in that place


Well, just keep in mind, the climate is much more severe here 



yansa said:


> ^^ Like Roberto shortly wrote: One penny for her thoughts!
> A phantastic cat pic, Igor! :applause:


When I see such look in the cat's eyes, I hope that her dreams never come true...










A puzzle box


----------



## Gratteciel

Fantastic new set, Igor!
Very different photos, but they are all beautiful.


----------



## Why-Why

Great pictures, Igor, especially the first one of the traffic jam and the last two of the surprising box. I'm tempted to ask you for the story of the box but maybe that would dispel the mystery!


----------



## yansa

shik2005 said:


> When I see such look in the cat's eyes, I hope that her dreams never come true...


Oh yes, they have something very mystical... No surprise that witches
always were connected with cats. 

Wonderful snow pics, Igor, and of course I'm fascinated by that beautiful box. 
Must have to do something with electric power, I can see Volt and Ampere signs.
In Austria when we see a box with cables at unusual places we would immediately
think of a b*mb.


----------



## openlyJane

Snow - lovely to look at, but even better when it’s gone.....

Love the personalised box. Very intimate.


----------



## General Electric

923/3 Snow look like coton flower, on the tree!

Great update


----------



## shik2005

Gratteciel said:


> Fantastic new set, Igor!
> Very different photos, but they are all beautiful.


Thanks, Roberto!



Why-Why said:


> Great pictures, Igor, especially the first one of the traffic jam and the last two of the surprising box. I'm tempted to ask you for the story of the box but maybe that would dispel the mystery!


A! Mystic ! My colleague bought a cottage. And found this box there. This is the only part I know 



yansa said:


> Oh yes, they have something very mystical... No surprise that witches
> always were connected with cats.
> 
> Wonderful snow pics, Igor, and of course I'm fascinated by that beautiful box.
> Must have to do something with electric power, I can see Volt and Ampere signs.
> In Austria when we see a box with cables at unusual places we would immediately
> think of a b*mb.


This is an electrical tester... nothing more. This device is right from the 60s



openlyJane said:


> Snow - lovely to look at, but even better when it’s gone.....
> 
> Love the personalised box. Very intimate.


The snow is wonderful  the frost and piercing wind are not so 



General Electric said:


> 923/3 Snow look like coton flower, on the tree!
> 
> Great update


Thanks!

The birds


----------



## yansa

Cute sparrow pics! kay:


----------



## Gratteciel

What a lovely pictures, Igor!


----------



## openlyJane

Gorgeous image.


----------



## Gratteciel

*Merry Christmas, dear Friend!*


Mexico City - Roberto's Christmas Tree 2017 by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## General Electric

Wish you a Merry Christmas, I look forward to discovering the next beautiful pictures from Russia and other places you visit :cheers:


----------



## shik2005

Happy New Year everyone!

...and thanks for visiting & feedback!


----------



## yansa

Happy New Year, dear Igor! :cheers: 
Phantastic how you play with the moon! kay:


----------



## Leongname

nice and very colourful installation kay:
Happy New Year Igor!










​


----------



## Why-Why

Beautiful night shots and clever use of the moon, Igor! Very best for 2018.


----------



## Romashka01

Great update,Igor! kay: 
Happy New Year!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks everybody for viewing & nice comments 

Real winter! No rain, no dew - just snow & hoarfrost


----------



## Why-Why

Ah, just beautiful wintry scenes ... hoarfrost is magical!


----------



## Gratteciel

Amazing photos, Igor. They are really great!


----------



## Romashka01

Fabulous pictures :applause: one  of my favorites!


----------



## shik2005

Thanks for the feedback, much appreciated.


----------



## yansa

Great ice carving, ice gallery and pics, Igor! kay:


----------



## General Electric

Impressive and wonderful ice sculpture


----------



## shik2005

Flying Santa


----------



## yansa

Great winter pics, Igor, many favourites! :applause:


----------



## Benonie

Applause from me too! Stunning, atmospheric winter scenes! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

Love the tank, the Santa in the hang-glider, and those colourful skaters.


----------



## openlyJane

Those ice sculptures must take a lot of skill and dedication. Fantastic!


----------



## capricorn2000

Wow! amazing ice carving.


----------



## shik2005

Thanks. guys! As we have a lot of snow for free, we, surely ought to use it. So...


----------



## yansa

Unbelievable what some artists can make of snow and ice!
Love the fishing bear, Igor! kay:


----------



## shik2005

Several shots of the Soviet era interiors. Yes, they looked like just that:


----------



## yansa

I'm very impressed by the Soviet aera interiors, Igor!

The tulip pic is beautiful in light and colours! kay:


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> I'm very impressed by the Soviet aera interiors, Igor!
> 
> The tulip pic is beautiful in light and colours! kay:


I'm glad you liked it, Silvia 

DSC05587 

DSC05558 

DSC05559 

DSC05560 

DSC05563 

DSC05572 

DSC05582 

DSC05586 

DSC05584


----------



## yansa

Nice update, Igor! kay:
Love the pic of the crow and the pic before that!


----------



## openlyJane

Fantastic and very distinctive photography.


----------



## General Electric

Amazing shots kay:


----------



## shik2005

yansa said:


> Nice update, Igor! kay:
> Love the pic of the crow and the pic before that!


Thank you, Silvia!



openlyJane said:


> Fantastic and very distinctive photography.


 Glad you liked it., Jane.



General Electric said:


> Amazing shots kay:


Thanks!


DSC05589 


DSC05593 


DSC05595 


DSC05596 


DSC05598 


P3096409 


P3096411 


P3096413


----------



## openlyJane

Your photographs are both distinctive & stylish, Igor.


----------



## yansa

Beautiful, the snow on the coloured leaves, Igor, and a great b/w! :applause:


----------



## Why-Why

This one is just beautiful!


----------



## openlyJane

_Merry Christmas to you in wintry Khabarovsk, Igor - all the way from a rainy Liverpool:
_


----------



## Gratteciel

I totally agree with Nick, that picture is great!

*Merry Christmas, Igor!* 


Mexico City - Manacar Tower by francerobert2001, en Flickr


----------



## shik2005

Jane, Roberto, thank you very much!

Merry X-mas 


_DSC08439


_DSC08441


DSC08439


DSC08443


----------



## shik2005

Snow! We had snowfall 


DSC08580 

DSC08581 

DSC08582 

DSC08594 

DSC08602 

DSC08605 

DSC08606 

DSC08607 

DSC08609


----------



## Why-Why

Ah, winter! One of the few things you can count on, along with death and taxes. Love those bleak monochrome shots. And my word, the road surface in the first 3 pix looks slick enough to skate on.


----------



## shik2005

Why-Why said:


> Ah, winter! One of the few things you can count on, along with death and taxes. Love those bleak monochrome shots. And my word, the road surface in the first 3 pix looks slick enough to skate on.



Thanks, Nick! 

It is rink (on the second and the third pics). Every winter we have outdoor rink right along the quay (approximately 300 metes long).


----------



## yansa

I see you have a crevasse there in Khabarovsk, Igor!  

In pic No. 4 we nearly can see a "Whiteout"!
Great snow pics, Igor, thank you for that! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates from Khabarovsk


----------



## shik2005

DSC00487


P5027755


DSC00540


DSC00524


DSC00538


DSC00546


DSC00566


DSC00567


DSC00570


DSC00563


----------



## yansa

Wonderful pics, and this is the masterpiece.  :applause:



shik2005 said:


> DSC00487
> 3


----------



## Gratteciel

Good to see pictures of Khabarovsk again. Great, as always!


----------



## SLASH_2

KHABAROVSK CITY








Sunset on Amur River















Meeting for freedom Sergei Furgal, Pushkin street.. 5 Saturday - 29 day


----------



## SLASH_2




----------



## christos-greece

Great, very nice updates; well done


----------



## shik2005

autumn cat


----------



## christos-greece

Great photo (autumn cat)


----------



## Gratteciel

Beautiful cat in a great setting!


----------



## christos-greece

Gratteciel said:


> Beautiful cat in a great setting!


Indeed!


----------



## shik2005




----------



## christos-greece

shik2005 said:


> View attachment 510410


Great photo


----------

